# ¡Kibramoa llega a 2,000! ¡Y lo hace con gracia y estilo!



## Tampiqueña

_*  ¡Felicidades comadrita!  *_​ 
_*Me alegra haber llegado en primer lugar para darte un abrazote y agradecerte toda la ayuda que ofreces de manera generosa e inteligente.*_

_*Estoy muy contenta por haberte conocido aquí Edith.  Y no puedo esperar para leer tus próximos 1,000 posts.*_

_*Con cariño,*_
_*Beatriz *_​ 

*Nota: Traje a los muchachos para que se arranquen con una canción en tu honor.*​


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades!

Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. Espero seguir viéndote los próximos 2.000.

Un abrazo

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Huuuuy qué bien, por una vez no llego tarde, siempre soy la última.

Felicidades, Kibra!

Ale


----------



## silvia fernanda

*♪♪♪♪Wow♪♪♪♪*
*Kibra llegaste a los 2000!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Felicidades*
*Silvia*​


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas felicidades para una excelente forera como tú/vos.*

*Muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires*
*Fernita.*

*Si Kibra contestó, ya no hay*
*nada que agregar.*
​


----------



## aceituna

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*
​ 
Y dos mil besazos,
Inés


----------



## romarsan

KIBRAMOA BONITA

¿Que le pongo yo en su congrats a la reina de los enlaces y las fotos maravillosas?

¡Lo tengo!


Todo mi cariño y admiración 

Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## Tezzaluna

*Kibramoa!  *

*Congratulations on your 2000th post.  *

*Hugs x 2000,*

*Tezza*​


----------



## Kibramoa

Comadrita, muchísimas gracias.
Te mando un abrazo también.
La serenata de los muchachos me encantó.
​


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, Kibramoa.....


----------



## alacant

Kibramoa, 

Ever since I saw the photo of the Lloyd Wright house on your avatar, I was fascinated, and ever since then it's been a pleasure to see you here.

Congratulations, here's to another 2,000, big hugs, Alacant


----------



## Kibramoa

Estimados Amigos: Muchas gracias a todos por sus palabras. ​
* Ant: 
*Igualmente es un placer coincidir en los foros contigo. He aprendido mucho de tus respuestas.  

* Alexa:*
 Llegas a tiempo a la fiesta.  Siempre me sorprendes con tu sabiduría, un día es Shakespeare y otro constelaciones celestes y teléscopios.

* Silvia: *
Saludos desde Mississippi hasta ese rinconcito donde estés en América del Sur. 

* Fernita: *
Cuando sea grande quiero ser una piba como vos.  Me tus palabras son muy amables y las he apreciado mucho.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Agradezco todos sus mensajes. *​* Aceituna:* 
Saludos hasta el otro lado del charco.  Las sonrisas siempre alegran el alma. Gracias.

* Rosal**í**a: *
Que bonitas palabras.  Yo sólo coopero con mi granito de arena, pero me alegra saber que ayuda a los demás. 

* Tezza:* 
Saludos desde el otro extremo del país.  Me encantan los abrazos así que los tuyos me han venido como anillo al dedo.  Abrazos para tí también.

* Valdo: *
Gracias por venir a la fiesta desde tan lejos.   Tus hilos son muy interesantes siempre.  Tu dominio del espaňol es excelente.  Un regalito. 
*
Ala:* 
Oh, another  FLW fan. I feel the same, it is always a pleasure to run into you (and to learn from you). 

*Your friend Kibramoa
*


----------



## Jaén

Claro que yo no podía faltar!!

Feliz 2000 posts!!

Y que vengan los próximos dos mil!!!

Besos!

Alberto.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Alberto, *bienvenido a la pachanga, nos hacías falta.*!Salud!*​ ​


----------



## Jaén

Kibramoa said:


> *Alberto, *bienvenido a la pachanga, nos hacías falta.*!Salud!*
> 
> 
> ​


Gracias por las "Gracielas" y por la foto del recuerdo!!

(Ay, qué falta hace Miss Piggy en este foro!!  )


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations to the zebra among the bushes!​ 
Cumpliste los segundos mil muy pronto - ¡ahora sí que hay cantidad además de calidad!

¡Muchas felicidades, amiguita!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

QUERIDÍSIMA KIBRAMOA,

¡Qué bien que has llegado a 2000 posts! pero somos nosotros que estamos feliz porque tus aportes siempre nos ayudan, y esta ayuda es muy apreciada por todos. Me da mucho gusto leerte y me honra haberte conocido porque siempre estás lista para ayudarnos, y lo haces con tanta amabilidad.

Un beso enorme


----------



## Kibramoa

*Lola:*  I had forgotten about the zebra, ha, ha, ha.  
Ahora la pachanga se pone más buena con tu linda presencia.  Gracias por venir desde la linda Zacatecas.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Kibramoa said:


> *Lola:* I had forgotten about the zebra, ha, ha, ha.


 
¿Entonces no era el único? je je ¡Felicidades Kibramoa! Desde Lima te envío los mejores deseos para hoy y para todo el año. Espero que sigas entre nosotros dando como siempre lo mejor de ti.

¡Un fuerte abrazo!

Erasmo.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Cristina: *
Muchas gracias por venir a la celebración. Tus palabras me ruborizan    . Soy yo quien ha salido ganando al conocer a personas lindas como tú  (y de todos los rincones del mundo).  

*Erasmo:*
Muchas gracias por la cebra.   Se te  agradece por venir desde tan lejos al festejo. Aquí continuaré aprendiendo de todos ustedes. !Esta comunidad es increíble!  Un abrazo.


----------



## UVA-Q

*Muchas Felicidades!!!!!! *


Un abrazo


----------



## Kibramoa

*Uva-Q:*
¿Cómo supiste que los tulipanes son unas de mis flores favoritas?  Gracias por venir a la fiesta.  
Lindo abrazo  también.


----------



## UVA-Q

Kibramoa said:


> *Uva-Q:*
> ¿Cómo supiste que los tulipanes son unas de mis flores favoritas? Gracias por venir a la fiesta.
> Lindo abrazo también.


 
Ahhhh!!!!!  es que también son mis favoritas!!!!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades, espero que nos sigas regalando con tus estupendos mensajes. Un abrazo,


----------



## frida-nc

No quiero ni pensar que la puerta ya cerró hace semanas, queridita. Y yo dormida.
Pues no, para decir las gracias a una persona con gracia y estilo, la puerta nunca se cierra.
Besos.


----------



## Kibramoa

*María: *
Muchas gracias por tu visita.  Gracias a tí, me has salvado de apuros  con lo que has contribuido en hilos que he consultado. Un abrazo desde este lado del charco. 

*  Frida:  *
 Adelante, la puerta siempre está abierta para los amigos.  ?Un cafecito?  Cuando sea grande, quiero ser como tú.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Kibramoa, te pillo poco (culpa mia) pero cuando sucede vale la pena.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Riu:  
*Gracias por pasarte por aquí. Nos hacias falta para celebrar. Ya volveremos a coincidir en un hilo un día de estos.  Saludos.


----------

